# Asparagus and Garlic planting



## Genius. (Apr 26, 2013)

Tomorrow it looks like I can actually get in my garden to start working this spring sucked, the miserably cold weather and then all this rain, it looks like we will finally hit 70.

I'm itching to start planting, I'm a month behind last year for my cold weather crops.

I picked up a few cloves of garlic to plant, along with about 30 asparagus roots. Could I get some pointers?


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 29, 2013)

Genius. said:


> Tomorrow it looks like I can actually get in my garden to start working this spring sucked, the miserably cold weather and then all this rain, it looks like we will finally hit 70.
> 
> I'm itching to start planting, I'm a month behind last year for my cold weather crops.
> 
> I picked up a few cloves of garlic to plant, along with about 30 asparagus roots. Could I get some pointers?


 You are more than a "month" late! You are waaaaaaaaaaay late! You were suposeto plant your garlic last fall! It's a fall planting crop...

Mines 6 to 8" tall right now, and growing like crazy...

SR


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Apr 30, 2013)

Well, only for the garlic 

Don't quite understand why the local feed stores only carry garlic in spring. 

Try buying some locally grown garlic from a roadside stand next fall and plant it after the first frost.

The asparagus will take need a couple years to get established before you want to pick it, and the older it gets the thicker the shoots become. Should be having the first of the season here in the next day or two! My patch must be about 6, 8 years old, and it's sending up shoots the size of my thumb! w00t!


----------



## farmer steve (May 1, 2013)

*aparagus*

just keep the weeds out of the asp. and keep it watered through the summer.mow it off after the ferns turn brown in the fall. dont know if you have asp. beetles out there or not. do a google to see what they look like. they will chew the crap out of young plants.saw my first couple today when i was out pickin. guess i'll have to take action. they lay their eggs on older spears and it looks like pieces of pepper sticking out from the spears. no cutting the first year and only 2 weeks the second, after that you can cut for a month or so till you see the spears gettin smaller. they should be fertilized every year after you are done picking.should last for 20 or so years. i usually cut every other day.


----------



## mainewoods (May 17, 2013)

Very important to let any small asparagus spears fern up. Resist temptation to pick them. The ferns transfers energy to the roots for good spear growth next year.


----------



## R DeLawter (May 17, 2013)

I always plant garlic in the Fall but have heard of spring planting but never new if it would turn out. If you have it, Try It and see.

I have a 15 year old asparagus patch that is producing like crazy and a new path I just planted last fall that is up nice but I will not pick any.

The size of the asparagus has a lot to do with the variety you plant.


----------

